# length of hair?



## Lindzarie (Jun 30, 2008)

I was wondering how long the most of you keep your dogs hair.

I know the standard is to have it long but my gizmo does not like to get brushed and groomed so I tend to keep it med/short. In the summer I keep it shorter than in the winter. He likes to run around in the grass and then it is a heck of a night to get him clean and try our best to prevent matting. I have tried brushing him every day since he was little trying to get him used to it and now that he is 2 I think it is safe to say its not his favorite thing.

It is sooo much easier for both of us if I just keep his hair shorter so I can brush it easier and we get along better! haha.

Just wondering what the rest of you guys so! here is a pic of what he generally looks like.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He is adorable!! I would do whatever makes the both of you happy. Life is too short to make yourself or him, especially, miserable over the length of his hair. Augie is around 19 months old and still hasn't had a haircut. So far, his hasn't been too difficult to manage, but if the time comes where I know it makes him unhappy to be having it brushed, it is going to be cut!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll talk..... last time that I measured Dexter's hair it was a little over 4 inches. I am trying to grow it out so I can see what a full length looks like and slowly adjust to the grooming schedule. 

Dexter (black & white) and Jack (sable color) have totally different type of coats right now....anyway....

As much as I like grooming, I love to clip also, so I am not sure how long Dexter will remain with his 4 inch hair.... it can always grow back!

Jack's hair lays pretty and it is probably only an inch or a little long. Dexter's hair on the other hand had to get about 3 or 4 inches long before it would lay. Dexter is lots of fluff compared to Jack. I have seen fluffy cottony hairs on Havs.....now, if I had one of these Havs, it would be a shorter cut for sure. I would imagine the grooming would be endless tangled bunch of headaches/heartaches for both involved. 

So, with that being said.....I think I really like about 1-1 1/2 inches on the body or so, with the ears being long, trimmed muzzle to balance the body, long untrimmed tail, shaggy legs, but neat looking, and chest hairs longer than the top body hair, belly hair very short, armpits very short and shaggy bangs, but still seeing some of the eyes. 

I can tell I am not going to last the summer with Dexter.....looks like he will get a trim, if this keeps up!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Gizmo is as cute as can be. So whatever makes you happy is the right lenght in coat. My girls are in full coats, not a huge issue except bath day, but I do not work full time, do my own grooming and clean up the mess they bring in everyday from the yard.

I clipped Smarty very short once and hated it, she didn't care. I'm not saying I won't do it again but not as short as I did then.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I _think _Kipling is cottony - and as many on this Forum know - I've gone shorter with him for now. This helps a lot with matting and his general sense of comfort. The daily grooming is much easier this way for him and for me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think there are probably more Havs on the forum with puppy custs of some sort than there are full coated Havs. But I LOVE Kodi's long coat, and neither of us mind the grooming. (too much) If it were to get to be a problem for either of us, off it would come!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker's coat was long until yesterday. I'm having problems with tennis elbow (had several cortisone injections). Brushing and combing through his thick, thick hair daily, plus working out mats, was becoming an issue. The groomer used the longest clipper she had on him. Now he's three inches on his body and legs. She just trimmed the ears, tail and eye area. He looks very different, but very cute. We will let him grow out while my elbow heals. I love a full coated Havanese and Tucker will be that again one day hopefully.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ohh look at Gizmo-how cute!! Pixie has sheep's wool, so she is kept in a teddy clip with full face, ears and tail. I hope MiG will have the silky hair that I can grow out, otherwise, teddy clips for both.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't mind the grooming but my neezers don't like it at all. I LOVE to see havs in their full show coats but I really should hav mine in puppy cuts because they're not show dogs. To be honest, I struggle with this decision all the time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rita Nelson said:


> Tucker's coat was long until yesterday. I'm having problems with tennis elbow (had several cortisone injections). Brushing and combing through his thick, thick hair daily, plus working out mats, was becoming an issue. The groomer used the longest clipper she had on him. Now he's three inches on his body and legs. She just trimmed the ears, tail and eye area. He looks very different, but very cute. We will let him grow out while my elbow heals. I love a full coated Havanese and Tucker will be that again one day hopefully.


We need pictures! (well, I'll see him Saturday, but we STILL want pictures!<g>)


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Agreed - need to see pictures!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I broke down and did a longer version of a long puppy cut., My style and wants.....The "Do it Yourself" Cut....the only way you will be happy is to do it yourself.

Top side is about 3 inches.!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is the picture I wanted to show you. 

Topside 3 inches; rump about 1 1/2 inchs, legs longish, bib area longish, muzzle trimmed lightly, ears long, belly short shaggy (maybe an inch long) armpits very short, bangs are shaggy, but you can see the eyes..


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda just got a summer cut this week. She has a very cottony coat - especially the white hair - and mats horribly. She was miserable with the grooming required on a longer coat so we took the plunge. She's happy as a little clam, and MUCH cooler - the hot south GA weather was too much for her and long hair.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Panda looks sooooo cute!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Panda looks adorable - reminds me of Kipling's look and he too has the cottony coat. It's so much easier on him and on us when he is shorter like this. And soft...lordy..he's soft short like this too.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Panda looks like a little princess! Is the dark color black or brown?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Panda is a real cutie, I look her look.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Panda looks pretty proud of her new 'do! Very cute!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank y'all for the nice comments. She is a mess - that's for sure! Her coat is a mix of deep chocolate and black. The groomer said there was no way to use clippers on her - she had to sissor cut her all over. Her hair is so soft the groomer said it was like trying to clip bunny fur.... She is one happy camper now, and so much cooler. We may grow it out some this fall, but for now she'll stay short.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Donna- It is possible to use clippers on our bunnies! 

Dexter got his summer clip yesterday, I clipped off another 1 1/2 inches off the bunny. So, his hair is probably about 1 1/2 inches on the topside.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know a thing about bunnies - other than they live in the back of our yard and poop where Panda can get to it. Maybe the groomer was just trying to make a point about the softness - I'm not sure. Maybe she was trying to convince me that I'm better off letting her do the trimming (not that I need any convincing!).


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Was wondering if she charged you more for scissoring? Or did you just want the hair longer, which can be acheived with scissoring.


----------

